# Thanks D Coates



## PerryBee (Dec 3, 2007)

Delete


----------



## PerryBee (Dec 3, 2007)

Try this again
Built just in time, nice and easy design.   

Perry


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Looking goooood I hope you got that nice swarm :applause:


----------



## PerryBee (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks HM:

Don't know what's going on this year but suddenly I am getting all kinds of calls about bees. I did one trapout from a B & B (got about 3-4 frames of bees but no queen, added frame with a Q cell on it and it's doing well) Picked up 4 other swarms mostly hanging in trees (made the local newspaper). Did a cutout from the wall of an old barn in the next town. Got a call about a swarm in another town 25 kms. away at the Motor Vehicle Branch.
I have just started another trapout (see other thread) and I will see where that goes.
I know of two other people in the area that just started keeping bees last summer and I can only assume they are the ones helping make up my winter losses. 

Perry


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I have goten more calls this year than the last 2 picked up about 6 swarms and refered cut outs (and swarms when I am out of town) to a nub that is a contractor so that works out good


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

You're more than welcome. Those are some good looking boxes. I didn't get but 2 swarm calls this year and only caught one swarm with my traps so I didn't get to use all of the nucs I had made this year. I will be using 3 today for fresh mating nucs though.

Also, you can install an eye bolt on each end and hook a luggage strap to and empty nuc to carry your smoker and various tools to and from your apiary. Hook the lid on the side. Keeps things together and ready for action. Unhook the lid and empty it out in an emergency and it works as a swarm catcher/transporter if you're really in a jam.


----------

